# Mel's Red



## trancatter (Mar 29, 2006)

Finally got permission to post this picture of Mel Miller's red. He caught it about 3 weeks ago south of Baffin in 16" of water throwing a topwater. Took him an hour to land it, and he had to chase it 1/4 of a mile to avoid being spooled. It was 51" long with a weight estimated at 40#, 3 1/2" shy of the Texas state record for a red caught on rod and reel. It was photographed and released.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like it was a fun show to watch! Good job.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

wow that red is more than half his size
good job


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

nice job on the big red.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

on a topwater?!? wow...i bet that was one HECK of a blow up...nice fish either way


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah talk about tearin up some skinny water. imagine the wake as that thing came in to that top water. wow. great fish.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That's incredible.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy moley


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Great*

Absolutely Stunning ......

Fantastic Job.

Mark


----------



## screamin eagle (Nov 30, 2005)

real nice red.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow Im Still In-the Hunt For Somthing Like That I Will Try On The 13th And 14th That Goes In The Record Books Cuz Ull Never Forget That One-------- Killer Job


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Really Really Really Nice!

Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

****! Congrats on the big fish and the CPR.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

solid


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I wonder what the blow-up looked like?lol.


----------



## Boatright (Sep 26, 2005)

That is ridiculous


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sweet! Love it!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mel is a fish-catching machine. I was lucky enough to be on that wade. We caught ALOT of big fish...25 trout 25" or better/5 trout 30" or better(3 for Mel). Topwaters. C/R'd. He da man! Cuz, did you get a release from the photographer? Jerry


----------



## gringojo (May 5, 2006)

That's one unbelievable RED man!! Hope you're still feeling the fight.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

That is one large spot my brother. Ridiculous is the word.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

That is huge!!!... If he was using regular trout tackle that has to be a new line class record... Awesome!


Speckwrangler


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Geez.... i wanna catch one of those! Can you tell me where Baffin is?? I'm kinda new to this area. That's a gorgeous specimen!! 
Shirley


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Baffin bay, the trout capital of the world.. If im correct its down around corpus


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

5 trout over 30????? WOW


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow! Great job!

What pound test mono was he using?

What flavor of topwater?

5 trout over 30"? That's even more impressive! Screw the carp! Show pics of the 30" trout!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

all I can say is sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey fellow Aggie...them carp will pull the spots right off them trout. 91'


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on a really good fish..............He was lost for sure. He should have been 40 miles offshore this time of yr.


----------



## Needaboat (Mar 8, 2006)

Big Fish !!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Speckwrangler said:


> That is huge!!!... If he was using regular trout tackle that has to be a new line class record... Awesome!
> 
> Speckwrangler


I hate to burst your bubble, but reds that size are caught on trout tackle everyday at the Sabine jetties.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Show Me The Pics*



bigfost said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but reds that size are caught on trout tackle everyday at the Sabine jetties.


WELL BIGUN YOU GOT ANY PICS. I THINK IT WAS A GREAT CATCH AND IT WAS A HELL OF A TOPWATER EXPERIANCE. THAT BONE COLORED MINNOW GOT MAULED. GOAGS GREAT ROD AND GREAT FRIEND MELL GRATS. RANDALL


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Not trying to diminish the catch. It's no doubt a great catch, especially on a topwater. I'm just saying big bull reds are routinely caught on light tackle at Sabine. Anybody who fishes there will tell you the same thing. I just thought the comment about a line class record was a bit of a stretch.


----------



## trancatter (Mar 29, 2006)

The most interesting thing about Mel's catch is it was 40+ miles away from the nearest jetty, feeding in the skinny water.


----------



## wader1234 (May 15, 2006)

that must hav been one hell of a fight..good job on the nice red


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Awsome catch WTG.


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

bet he was quite surprised. That's why i love saltwater fishin' you never know what you are gonna catch.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Beautiful picture and amazing place to catch a bigun like that!! I can't wait to fish Baffin!!!


----------

